

Jet plane emotions; iPad cycles - open vs closed systems - bensummers
http://www.oblomovka.com/wp/2010/01/31/jet-plane-emotions/

======
reggieband
He is right. If you want an open system better than the iPad then you can make
it. No use complaining that Apple is making a closed system - that is there
prerogative.

Maybe the year of the Linux desktop should be skipped and those interested
should be aiming for the year of the Linux tablet.

~~~
stcredzero
I have an HP tc1100, and it's _fun_ to use. Windows handwriting recognition is
_awesome_. But Linux could do better, given enough will.

------
stcredzero
_Even the supposedly sealed iPad sits close enough to our laps for us want to
make something, even if it’s just finger paintings._

"Just finger paintings?" I saw a lot of potential in what Brushes is doing.
Another HN poster deprecated the finger interface because it wasn't capable of
"precision pointing." Any designer worth their salt can think of a way around
that in about 30 seconds. (A gesture where you have crosshairs between your
fingers, combined with a zoomed-view, much like a sniper scope in a FPS.)

There's no reason why a multitouch interface can't subsume most of what we
want to do with computers. The last barrier is text input. And a small
Bluetooth keyboard like Apple's seems like a dandy solution to me!

Prediction: Interfaces as light and unobtrusive as a pad of paper will change
the way we use computers.

